# This f*$%ing country - part XXXXXXXVVVVII



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

2 items on this mornings news made my blood boil.. again!

BBC News - Blacks and Asians are to receive extra help when applying to join the police force.

WTF? I'd have thought that's racist? Obviously not.

So I turned over to ITV

GMTV - Illegal immigrants waiting to come into the UK. Reporter to Illegal Immigrant 'so why the Uk? Do you hope to get a house, a job?'

Illegal immigrant 'no job, no gob. England very free country' :evil:

Now, wheres the number for the Australian embassy..


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

GoingTTooFast said:


> BBC News - Blacks and Asians are to receive extra help when applying to join the police force.


It's nothing new - my force has been running pre-selection courses for ethnic minority applicants for some time. It's designed to prepare them better so that they are more likely to succeed in the application process - a bit like telling them the answers to the questions before the exam.

I'm in two minds about it. Yes, we do need to be more representative and recruit a greater number of officers from the visible minorities - but because it makes us more effective as an organisation, not just to meet yet another bloody target set by the government! And that's what is at the bottom of it. We are not meeting recruitment targets simply because there are not enough minority applicants, so schemes like this are designed to try and ensure everyone who applies gets in.

The result unfortunately is that we get sub-standard recruits. I can say that with some confidence as I've been involved with the 'on-the-street' training for some years and have not been much impressed with what I've been given to work with at times. It's poor policy - it's not fair to the recruit, who ends up struggling and having a difficult time and it's not much use to the force who end up carrying incompetent staff (they never get sacked as that reduces our total for the target!).

Just another negative result of this government's mad obsession with setting simplistic targets without a thought for the consequences.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

There was a top copper in the news just last week saying due to PC :evil: guidlines and selection of officers many are not up to the job


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> There was a top copper in the news just last week saying due to PC :evil: guidlines and selection of officers many are not up to the job


For very similar reasons due to PC guidelines and promotion of officers most 'Top Coppers' aren't up to the job either!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mark Davies said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > There was a top copper in the news just last week saying due to PC :evil: guidlines and selection of officers many are not up to the job
> ...


Sorry that was what he said most TOP officers were not up to the job


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Sorry that was what he said most TOP officers were not up to the job


To be fair that's not all to do with PC rubbish - regardless of ethnicity senior officers are not really up to the job - it's more to do with them being a bunch of w*nkers!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Now, wheres the number for the Australian embassy..


bad choice - i mean if you're complaining about immigrants stealing benefits etc, Oz is full of thieves!!

......try Pakistan/India - i heard there's hardly anybody left after they all moved to Bradford, Leicester, Birmingham etc... there so plenty of room now :lol:

plus loads of jobs going at the HSBC call centres over there! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Mark Davies said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry that was what he said most TOP officers were not up to the job
> ...


Which is probably why they are having difficulty recruiting decent people from ethnic minorities. Perhaps they ought to clean up their act rather than effectively lowering the standard of entry.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

If the "affirmative action" policy was applied to white anglo-saxon males,- boosting their chances of being successful in their application to join the police - then it would (rightly) be condemned as racist and sexist.

BUT, because it's applied to non white anglo-saxon males, it's all OK.

How can that be right :?

I feel like *I'm* a member of an oppressed, discriminated against, ethnic minority.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Possitive Discrimination - contradiction in terms if there ever was one.

This has exisited for many years too where people with disabilites get guaranteed interviews for jobs - regardless of experience!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

TTonyTT said:


> I feel like *I'm* a member of an oppressed, discriminated against, ethnic minority.


Actually you're a discriminated against ethnic majority.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

whatever happened to the jobs going to the BEST and most quaified people!!

being from an ethnic minority myself, I agree with what you guys are saying!

Isnt there a move to only allow immigrants into the country who have a skill or degree? Such as teachers, doctors, lawyers etc...?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Isnt there a move to only allow immigrants into the country who have a skill or degree? Such as teachers, doctors, lawyers etc...?


nope because we're in the EU, and anyone in the EU can move, migrate, "visit" or do whatever they please in each other EU country.

takes the p*ss really.....

only option is to get out of the EU, and adopt a US style visa application process to be filled out in the HOST country. anyone without docs arriving at the airport/docks, gets shoved immediately out of the country...

its the only fair way of doing it IMHO.....


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mark Davies said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry that was what he said most TOP officers were not up to the job
> ...


I hope thats not your real name Mark as you might be up for elimination by MI5 after your comments :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Applied for residency in Canada in August 05.

Im a Company Director, my wife is a Nurse Practitioner with a Masters. We have plenty of cash to take with us, especially after selling up. All this is in the 3 inch thick application we sent.

Apart from an initial confirmation of receipt we havent heard anything apart from being told not to expect a response for 36 months.

Thats how hard it is to get into Canada without a pre arranged job, which we cant do as if we go (more and more unlikely as time goes by) we want to set up our own businesses.

Yet the UK continues to let anyone in without hardly any checks.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Mark Davies said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > ..... - a bit like telling them the answers to the questions before the exam.
> > ......


*OH PURLEASE - you just got me started! Do you honestly think THAT does't happen?? Sorry Mark but it does Hun & it makes me soooooo furious!! [smiley=furious3.gif]

I teach in FE, a large proportion of my students are so "whatever/does my face look bovvered?/yeahbutnobut" it beggars belief (Catherine Tate & Little Britain have a lot to answer for! :x )

Mostly they don't turn up for lessons to acheive the minimum attendance required by awarding bodies, so most of the year is spent mentoring the ones who actually give a shit which is great & what it's all about! 

Sure enough next month, with just 6-8 weeks left of a 36 week course, the focus will shift as they'll start to come back with all the disruption they can muster, & we will be told that we will have to give these "students" (funny, but I thought that the term "student" actually meant they had to study a little?? :?) EVERY means of support to ensure they attain their qualification. :?:

The reason for this is that if they do not achieve the college will not get the funding from the government for that particular student! As such the college would loose hundreds of thousands pounds just from one small department. :!:

So, come exam time I will be instructed to hold a revision class in which I will be expected to hand round pre-prepared cards for the students to quiz each other on the subject the are to be examined on. Each card will have a question & the correct answer on it. When they have completed their revision class & I have collected the question cards back I will hand them out their exam papers with 10 questions on them; the same 10 questions they will have spent the previous hour looking at!! [smiley=huh2.gif]

But if you think THAT is rediculous; read on: I will then be expected to mark said papers & any student attaining less than 70% (despite the "revision" I can assure you there will be many!) will then be given TWO MORE CHANCES AT THE SAME QUESTIONS THEY HAVE GOT WRONG TO COMPLETE THEIR PAPER AT A PASS RATE OF 100%  It's a total joke!

Another reason is that as tutors we are all judged (rightly or wrongly) on the ability of our students, it is assumed that if the student fails it is because the tutor was not good enough, never mind that the only ability the prospective student seems to need is the ability to mist up a sodding mirror, they don't even need to be able to spell their name!!

Unfortunately, thanks to Mr Blair :twisted: & the education policies that he has passed the focus of funding in FE is to be taken away from the +19 age group & given to the 16-19 year olds (Yup, more f*$%ing "yeahbutnobut"s!!) who will only be applying anyway because they are not eligible for the dole & will be able to get an EMA (Â£30 a week which will hardly even keep them in ****!) so it doesn't look like it's gonna change any time soon! 
[smiley=end.gif] *

Shit, I'm really pissed off now - gonna have to borrow coopes new baby & blast round the block with the stereo REALLY LOUD!! :wink: 
[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Holy shit ... even the teachers can't spell.

"As such the college would loose hundreds"


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

BreTT said:


> TTonyTT said:
> 
> 
> > I feel like *I'm* a member of an oppressed, discriminated against, ethnic minority.
> ...


And even worse - you might be middle class as well. Now that would be really unfortunate, you would then belong to the most oppressed group in the country.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I blame the police - if they gave recruits guns and bigger sticks more people would apply.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

s3_lurker said:


> Holy shit ... even the teachers can't spell.
> 
> "As such the college would loose hundreds"


_*No, you're right I can't spell, because I'm dyslexic...... :x 
Now, what's your excuse for being an assumtive arsehole??!!*_
[smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

mrs coope said:


> s3_lurker said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit ... even the teachers can't spell.
> ...


Rather than moaning about your job, your life, this country, et al, why not just go find one of each that you prefer?

If you can't spell (I fear that the word "if" isn't really appropriate in your case), try using a spell checker or a dictionary.

And finally, *look, I can use italics and bold too*.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > s3_lurker said:
> ...


Tony,
If you had read through the thread, you may have realised that my response was actually inspired by a quote. It said that the way some people were being prepeared for an interview was like being given the answers to an exam before taking it, almost like that doesn't happen. Unfortunately it does - in my experience, & it's one of the things that makes my blood boil.

I was under the impression that the whole point of the flame room was to be able to let off steam....? I was not moaning about my job, nor my life or country.

You obviously believe (incorrectly) that everyone with a learning difficulty is unintelligent & somehow "lessthan". From your insensitive & disrespectfull comments I doubt you have any experience of dylexia at all, for if you did you would know how completely usless both a spell check & a dictionary can be to some of us.

Finally the way I chose to write the other postings was because *I was typing LOUDLY!! OK??*

Jeeze! Where's your sense of humour? (or humility come to that?!)


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

mrs coope said:


> _*Now, what's your excuse for being an assumtive arsehole??!!*_
> [smiley=gorgeous.gif]





mrs coope said:


> You obviously believe (incorrectly) that everyone with a learning difficulty is unintelligent & somehow "lessthan"


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > _*Now, what's your excuse for being an assumtive arsehole??!!*_
> ...


What's your learning difficulty then? Perhaps we can swap notes.............?? :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

I take it mrs coope isn't an English teacher then [smiley=jester.gif]

That aside her post is extremely concerning 

This country is going to shit and we may all sit here in our fancy cars and houses(for the moment) while the immediate future generation has no education, morals or standards - and don't get me started on immigration!!!

Thanks Tony, you're a star :roll:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

mrs coope said:


> What's your learning difficulty then? Perhaps we can swap notes.............?? :roll:


I only have trouble learning, because I know most of it already. For some reason, that approach seems to get me in trouble from time to time :?

Although you were incorrect in your assumption, the basis was correct - I have no experience of dyslexia at all, so my comments were quite possibly insensitive and incorrect. That was unintended - which is unusual, because normally I fully intend to be insensitive!


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > What's your learning difficulty then? Perhaps we can swap notes.............?? :roll:
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

>Now, what's your excuse for being an assumtive arsehole??!!

I think you'll find the correct spelling is A-S-S-U-M-P-T-I-V-E

Mind you you got "arsehole" right. You're obviously pretty familiar with the term.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

s3_lurker said:


> >Now, what's your excuse for being an assumtive arsehole??!!
> 
> I think you'll find the correct spelling is A-S-S-U-M-P-T-I-V-E
> 
> ...


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

mrs coope said:


> Probably, but that's the problem with dyslexia - I can't [email protected]*king spell!  :?


It's the misuse/abuse of language that pi$$es me off more than misspelling. We can all hit the wrong key sometimes. But when kids insist that "have" is pronounced and spelled "of" (as in I would of, you should of, etc), THAT really annoys me. :evil: It seems to be a prevalent ignorance too - my 16 year old step son, forecast A/A* for his English GCSE was adamant that "of" was correct.

Maybe I'm just a gumpy old git now.


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TTonyTT said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > Probably, but that's the problem with dyslexia - I can't [email protected]*king spell!  :?
> ...


Nope, I know exactly what you mean, also the over use (or any use at all come to think of it!) of 'innit' & 'd'yagetme' but the one that sends me totally (does that have two els by the way? :? ) into orbit every time (shit, I can't even believe I'm going to type this.....) is when ask is mispronounced as "ARKS" it's _*A-S-K ASK *_ :evil: GODDAMMIT!!

(Please forgive the coloured italics but I think it was warranted there....! 

Or perhaps you are right & we're both just grumpy old gits -  only a bit less of the old if you don't mind - tell your stepson that he IS wrong, but that at his age he is so esconsed in the unshakable (_now that looks wrong_!?) self-belief that at 16 he "knows everything & is always right", he won't appreciate that he is wrong until he is old enough to know better, by which time he will know everything (all that matters anyway) & will always be right (because ones own perspective is always right (if only for ones self!), which I think I can confidently say is the stage that I am....... 

(Please forgive any mis-spellings, I'm doing my best & I can't help it!  ) 
At least I still look better in Coope's new TT than he does :lol:


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> GoingTTooFast said:
> 
> 
> > Now, wheres the number for the Australian embassy..
> ...


Being of asian decent myself I don't appreciate the tone of this post. Sorry but I think you being a little racist there and I find your comments deeply obfensive.


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

raks please explain. Being of mixed race myself that is.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

raks said:


> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > GoingTTooFast said:
> ...


How? No single person or persons have been personally attacked over race or colour.
Its about the situation this country has found itself in.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

He'll be burning a TT forum flag soon no doubt :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> raks said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


Either we're back in the 1960s, or he was just pulling our legs. I can't believe HSBC has call centres; I can never get through. :wink:

It wasn't a personal attack, just a generalisation. :roll: The least of this country's problems is immigrants. The standard of behaviour and education of the indigenous population is the biggest problem. If immigrants decide to behaviour in the same manner, surely we should commend them for assimilating so well. :wink:


----------

